# Fall Foliage Pictures



## thewoodlands (Oct 9, 2011)

Just some pictures of the fall foliage in the areas I worked today.


zap


----------



## raybonz (Oct 9, 2011)

zapny said:
			
		

> Just some pictures of the fall foliage in the areas I worked today.
> 
> 
> zap



Nice pics Zap no color here or in NH fri. and sat... In one way it's good as the trees will hold their leaves a little longer..

Ray


----------



## Remmy122 (Oct 10, 2011)

this is the online time I really dislike being color blind.


----------



## yooperdave (Oct 10, 2011)

man, all our trees are bare, now...


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 11, 2011)

yooperdave said:
			
		

> man, all our trees are bare, now...




Coming our way.  :grrr: 


zap


----------



## begreen (Oct 11, 2011)

More pics please!


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 11, 2011)

Wife and I are heading west and north today, back tomorrow, hopefully have some good shots. Moose season up there this week, too, unfortunately no permit here.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 11, 2011)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> Wife and I are heading west and north today, back tomorrow, hopefully have some good shots. Moose season up there this week, too, unfortunately no permit here.




On the radio this morning they were warning drivers about the Moose, hope you have a good trip.


zap


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 11, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> zapny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lots of color in northern New Hampshire . . . not so much in the West Lebanon area though . . . the season seems to be running a bit behind this year.


----------



## SlyFerret (Oct 12, 2011)

It's beautiful here in Central Ohio right now.  I don't think we're quite to peak color yet for the season, but its close.

The trees seem to have less leaves at this point than they usually do, which is affecting the colors a little bit.

-SF


----------



## wood spliter (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice Zap.  Nothing turning here yet.


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 12, 2011)

No moose sightings, did see some nice color


----------



## webbie (Oct 12, 2011)

Those are nice, Hoss!


----------



## raybonz (Oct 12, 2011)

Excellent pics Hoss! 

Ray


----------



## jasmin.hatcher19 (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow, those are some brilliant pics that I have seen. Itâ€™s really amazing and brilliant. I love all the colors that come out in those pics.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 13, 2011)

Great pics Hoss!


----------



## woodchip (Oct 13, 2011)

Hoss, those pics are better than any I've seen in brochures before...........

Are you sure you don't work for the tourist agency, I'm almost thinking about a trip over there after seeing them  ;-)


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 13, 2011)

Great pic's Zap-hoss!

Ours is rather dull this year. Little color here and there, But mostly greenish/brown. TS Irene is being blamed for the lackluster color.


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 13, 2011)

woodchip said:
			
		

> Hoss, those pics are better than any I've seen in brochures before...........
> 
> Are you sure you don't work for the tourist agency, I'm almost thinking about a trip over there after seeing them  ;-)



Well, when I got home from the trip, I had a message that my job has been eliminated as of 10/23/2011, I may go over to the tourism agency and see if I can get a job, maybe I'll use this as a reference.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 13, 2011)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> woodchip said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sucks Hoss what is your line of work?

Ray


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 14, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> hossthehermit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



39 1/2 years in a paper mill. Guess I won't make 40.


----------



## woodchip (Oct 14, 2011)

That's a real bummer Hoss, they do that over here too. 
Nearly get to retire and get made redundant to save money.......


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 14, 2011)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hoss great pictures, sorry about the job.

zap


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 14, 2011)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bucksport Mill . . . I heard about that . . . sorry to hear about that Hoss . . . truly stinks . . . not the type of news you want to get . . . at any time of year.


----------



## begreen (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorry Hoss. That really sucks, especially the way they were so warm and personal about it.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 14, 2011)

Great pics zap and hoss....

hoss, 
I am so sorry about your job, that freakin sucks....
I think we all could have used a good "FFF" today to lift our spirits.... :smirk:


----------



## raybonz (Oct 14, 2011)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man that stinks.. I worked at a printing plant for 17 years and that's a dead industry.. Too many printers for too little work for too little pay.. I moved on and it worked out for the best.. I noticed some publishers were getting paper from Poland so I can see how this happened and this was years ago! Good luck to you!

Ray


----------



## webbie (Oct 15, 2011)

not full color yet - but some....


----------



## raybonz (Oct 15, 2011)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> not full color yet - but some....



Nice pics Craig! Looks like you've been getting lots of rain there too..  Western Mass. is awesome for Fall colors.. I remember my aunt and uncle taking me through the Mohawk Trail during the fall when I was a kid in their big Buick Riviera..

Ray


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 15, 2011)

One of my all time favorites.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 15, 2011)

Very nice pics Dennis (I think I have seen some of those before)!! What have you been up to since your return home from Woodstock?

Ray


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks Ray. Still playing catch-up. Going to spend some time with a friend this afternoon. He is battling cancer and needs some support. If I'm in luck I'll even get in some hunting this weekend or next week. Awful windy out there so may wait because hunting in the wind like this is not so good when using arrows rather than bullets. Have to be close for the shots and the wind swirling plays tricks on you. Guess I'll wait a day or two.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 15, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Thanks Ray. Still playing catch-up. Going to spend some time with a friend this afternoon. He is battling cancer and needs some support. If I'm in luck I'll even get in some hunting this weekend or next week. Awful windy out there so may wait because hunting in the wind like this is not so good when using arrows rather than bullets. Have to be close for the shots and the wind swirling plays tricks on you. Guess I'll wait a day or two.



Sorry to hear about your friend Dennis, my father-in-law has cancer too and is undergoing both chemo and radiation down in Florida.. My wife is down there visiting them for a week.. I hope your friend has a full recovery from that awful disease! 
As for the wind we are windy here as well and it started to be windy after 2 days of rain then T-storms last night to bring in the wind along with drier air and lower temps.. 

Ray


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 15, 2011)

You are right about that awful disease. Friend is okay so far. Radiation didn't bother too much but now we'll see what happens with the chemo. He's a tough one though. Age 73 and just got laid off this week from working in the woods and at the mill. 

Hope your father-in-law turns out okay. Wind is supposed to continue for several days.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 15, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> You are right about that awful disease. Friend is okay so far. Radiation didn't bother too much but now we'll see what happens with the chemo. He's a tough one though. Age 73 and just got laid off this week from working in the woods and at the mill.
> 
> Hope your father-in-law turns out okay. Wind is supposed to continue for several days.



Thanx Dennis! My father-in-law just turned 75 and he is tired from the treatments but that would be expected.. Your friend sounds like a tough guy and hopefully that works out in his favor! He is fortunate to have a friend like you! Hard to imagine working in the woods and a mill at 73! Probably why he is doing well..
 Thanx to you and Judy for going to dinner with me.. I had a good time and enjoyed the laughs! We had a fun waitress too so all in all a good time! It was worth the trip to Woodstock just to meet you and Judy!I hope we can do this again but maybe you need a more comfy ride with an automatic tranny (cruise control helps a great deal) so you can survive the ride better.. Someday I plan on owning a Woodstock Progress Hybrid and if it were entirely up to me I'd put a deposit on the new stove and sell this one lol.. I look forward to hearing about the burning experiences when people start using the Progress Hybrid! What is the delivery date for your stove and what will you do with your FV?

Ray


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks Ray and you are welcome. That was a good time in West Lebanon and having a good waitress helped a lot. Food was good too as well as the drinks. We are still thinking about a new car but no definite decision and this time we will get an automatic transmission. 

We are still uncertain about the Fireview or the Progress. I told Woodstock to keep us on the bottom of the list for delivery and hopefully we'll get some cold air by then and know more about our heating needs this winter. The Progress still might be too much stove, we just don't know at this point. But, judging from the way this thing is heating the house now, the Progress may be too much stove.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 15, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Thanks Ray and you are welcome. That was a good time in West Lebanon and having a good waitress helped a lot. Food was good too as well as the drinks. We are still thinking about a new car but no definite decision and this time we will get an automatic transmission.
> 
> We are still uncertain about the Fireview or the Progress. I told Woodstock to keep us on the bottom of the list for delivery and hopefully we'll get some cold air by then and know more about our heating needs this winter. The Progress still might be too much stove, we just don't know at this point. But, judging from the way this thing is heating the house now, the Progress may be too much stove.



I hear you Dennis at least you have the advantage of seeing if your FV can keep up with the heat demands.. I know you love your FV so if it works out you can always cancel the order.. Be sure to keep us posted!

Ray


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Oct 19, 2011)

Some pics from my hiking trip in the adirondacks


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice pics. Haven't been through that area for 30 years or so.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 19, 2011)

ecocavalier02 said:
			
		

> Some pics from my hiking trip in the adirondacks




Nice pictures eco, if you hit the dacks again next year maybe we can hook up in Placid.


zap


----------



## raybonz (Oct 19, 2011)

Very nice pics eco!

Ray


----------



## nate379 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hasn't been any leaves in the trees for darn near a month.  Any day now there will be snow on the ground.


----------



## greythorn3 (Oct 20, 2011)

was snowing 2 days ago but it didnt stick, supposed to be snow rain mix thursday also, then clear up for a while.


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Oct 20, 2011)

zapny said:
			
		

> ecocavalier02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  that would be fun.  I actually plan on taking the family up there in the winter.  It's a cool town. Had a great breakfast at a place called cowboys.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 20, 2011)

Eco, pm me about a week before you are heading to Lake Placid and if we can make it we will set something up.

http://www.placidcowboy.com/



zap


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Oct 20, 2011)

Yip that's the place.  Good food


----------



## Piston (Oct 24, 2011)

A couple from last week in NH.  We just cleared this bridle path out after about 35 yrs of it being untouched.  I want to level it off a bit more but i think it looks really nice the way it is now.  















This one is a from a nearby river, not on my property (unfortunately)


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 24, 2011)

Real nice, Piston


----------



## raybonz (Oct 24, 2011)

Beautiful place you have there Piston!

Ray


----------

